# Goat suddenly trying to lay down on the milk stand



## MustangGal (Aug 1, 2011)

We have been milking Ree all along, but now we are weaning her kid at night. She is a F2 generation MiniMancha and a FF with a single kid. We bought her back in September. She has been giving about a pint and a half to almost a quart after being away from Gus overnight. Suddenly, she is trying to lay down on the milk stand! What is up with that? Could she be sore from being milked more - she was giving about a cup or so per milking before. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Maybe since the baby didn't get any she doesn't want to give it up. Just a thought.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If she's in heat she can push your buttons....I keep a 2 gallon bucket handy for my does that want to squat...I push it under their ribs and keep milking, if they don't get the point then, I give it a go with milking one handed and holding up a rear leg til I'm done. My Bootsie would do this at times and all it took for her to straighten up was a good solid whack to the hip, she mainly did it when she was going into heat just to see how far she could push me.

I would also take away her grain til she would stand.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am with Liz. Sometimes they just need some dicipline. I have had this problem a few times. I do not let them have their grain until they straighten up. Sometimes I have to just ignore them, like when it is Tabatha who is too heavy for me to lift, until they get bored and stand up. I have not had milking problems for quite some time. (Knock wood......tomorrow someone will probably kick over the bucket.)


----------

